# My pup is afraid of other dogs



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey all. It seems I've come across an unforeseen issue. My mother-in-law arrived yesterday with her female, French Poodle. And I am embarassed to say that my nearly 6-month old female Czech GSD, Fiona, was initially afraid of this docile, little dog. 

I did notice a couple of weeks ago at a local Petsmart that Fiona was fearful of other dogs. This did surprise me because I obtained Fiona at 10-weeks of age and since then she's not had a negative experience with any dog. However, the only dogs she's ever interracted with are my two adult GSD's. She's always been fine with them. 

Today I took Fiona again to Petsmart and her hackles went up and her tail went between her legs and she beared her teeth and barked aggressively at other dogs. Afterwards I took her to a dog park and she was better there but still showed a lot of fear and then some fear-aggression. We were probably there an hour and toward the end of the hour she seemed better. 

This is all a bit new to me because I never had this issue with my two existing adult dogs, both of whom I acquired at 8-weeks of age.

I plan on taking her there again tomorrow and I also plan on taking her out as often as possible and to expose her to other BALANCED dogs. My guess is that she's insecure around other dogs because she's not had exposure to other dogs. 

Could it be something else? Does this type of behavior indicate a character flaw in her that will carry over to protection work? 

The only time I ever saw fear with this dog was when we turned on the vacuum cleaner. She was 11 weeks of age and when my wife started to use it she backed away and walked into the other room. At that we left the vacuum on and stationary. Fiona then came over and sniffed it and all was well. That was the only time I've ever seen her act less than confident. 

We've had some helacious thunder storms and to her they apparently didn't exist. I've pounded pots so hard that I thought I was going to deaf and she came running over to investigate and even grabbed one of the pots and took off with hit as if it were a toy. I've played with penny jugs tied to ropes that I've thrown and, again, she'd grab the jug and take off with it. 

If this fear-of-dogs behavior is a red flag that she is not cut out to be a confident ppd dog then I need to know that NOW. 
I'd like to think that it's soley a socialization issue but I don't want to "stick my head in the sand" and candy-coat it if there is a bigger issue here. 

What do you think? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

How well does she recover form this? We have a Czech pup at club right now that is going through this. My observation, with this particular pup, is that he's going to be slow to mature and care will be need. NO early defence!! Lots of neutral exposures to everyone and everything. 
The pup was with us today at a sheep hearding get together. He was very cautious but slowly built up confidence and was working the sheep nicely after a bit. 
I've not had much expierience with these "fear stages" but most of the dogs I've seen go through it recover if they originally had the confidence. 
Let the pup mature at it's own pace!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I agree with Bob. You've got to consider that she was in a strange place. Get her out more and I'll bet it will go away. Don't shelter her when this is going on but at the same time don't put too much on her. She does well at home because it is home. At six months she is doing what she thinks she has to do to stay safe. At my age IF someone put me in an uncomfortable place how would I act.?? She is just a baby right now. Exposure but not too much and she will be fine. Don't write her off yet.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> I agree with Bob. You've got to consider that she was in a strange place. Get her out more and I'll bet it will go away. Don't shelter her when this is going on but at the same time don't put too much on her. She does well at home because it is home. At six months she is doing what she thinks she has to do to stay safe. At my age IF someone put me in an uncomfortable place how would I act.?? She is just a baby right now. Exposure but not too much and she will be fine. Don't write her off yet.


I agree very good advice you mentioned balanced dogs I would lean more to the neutral dogs that don't give two shits about some heckled up pup. Try and avoid situations that you don't have control of. Pups go through many stages one of which is dog aggression or fear. 
I will add how you react and your demeanor will play a role in all of this be as calm and neutral as possible if the situation is safe drop the leash and put your hands in your pockets and let it work out just watch what is going on once your pup becomes confident my bet would be he may be aggressive cant have this ether.


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Here shortly I'm taking my pup and, this time, my adult ppd, Jake to the park together. Jake has had extensive interactions with countless other dogs and other animals and has no issues whatsoever. Perhaps my pup will take a cue from him. We'll see. 

On another note, are some dogs just genetically predisposed to be fearful/aggressive toward other dogs or is it entirely a lack of PROPER socialization?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

You say you are taking her to a Dog Park???? Personally I think taking her (or any dog) to the Dog Park is a real bad idea. It's really not normal. Plus, with what your pup is going through it's too easy for other dogs to overwhelm her and make the situation worse. I agree with Jerry and Bob's advise but NIX the dog park!


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Susan. Yesterday there were probably 15 dogs there and ALL of them were very well behaved. I won't let my pup (or adult dogs) interact with an unbalanced dog regardless of whether it's at a dog park, Petsmart or even a friend's dog. 

My thought was to take her to where there are a lot of dogs (must be balanced) and throw her into the fire! I do think she was getting better but I'm also concerned that as her confidence grows her fear-aggression will just become aggression. 

Like I said, new dog, new issues.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

She's probably just going through a fear stage, and is feeling overwhelmed, possibly over stimulated but should work right out of it. 

One thing I would do is take her on leash walks and purposely go past dogs in their fenced yards to make her more normal with dogs. Just keep her moving and I would try to not show any reaction myself. If she starts to get snotty or raise her hair at them, I would give very little leash pops (to get her attention, not a correction) and keep moving. She needs to learn not to react. Also if she is at all a chow hound, I would keep high value treats and a squeek toy in my pocket to redirect her attention when walking by dogs that are in their yards (using those items as a reward and to redirect).

If she is already normal in the above scenario, I would do the same things at the dog park, but OUTSIDE the fence on a leash. not inside!


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks again Susan and to the rest of you. 

I took Fiona (my pup) and Jake to the park again today. Fiona was significantly better and after being there a couple of hours I think she's well on her way. Hopefully I'll be able to get her all the way there. Having Jake there helped her because she was so focused on him that she wasn't fixated on all the other dogs running around. Perhaps it's sort of like conditioning a gun-shy dog by shooting off a gun in the distance while the dog is playing its favorite game. 

Prior to yesterday I had never been to a dog park. I had read on another forum on the terrible things that happen and can happen at dog parks. I think a dog park can be great for socialization IF the dogs there are balanced. But that's true with anything. Heck, I've met more than a few PSD's that were super dog aggressive and I wouldn't want my pup around them, at least not right now. So, the bottom line is to make sure the pup is socialized around other balanced dogs and not any dog that isn't, regardless of whether it's at a dog park, Petsmart, your own backyard, etc.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Patrick Murray said:


> Yesterday there were probably 15 dogs there and ALL of them were very well behaved. I won't let my pup (or adult dogs) interact with an unbalanced dog regardless of whether it's at a dog park, Petsmart or even a friend's dog.
> 
> My thought was to take her to where there are a lot of dogs (must be balanced) and throw her into the fire! I do think she was getting better but I'm also concerned that as her confidence grows her fear-aggression will just become aggression.


Patrick how do you know that these dogs are balanced? Big red flag for me reading that. I took my dog at about 6 mos of age to a off leash dog park and she got jumped by 4 standard poodles and it took me months of training and conditioning with dogs that where actually 'balanced' not assumed 'balanced' to nix the aggressive traits that she inherited from that one incident .. 

Your dog is at a crossroads where she should gain confidence and mature into a great adult dog. But if you get her into a situation that kills her confidence such as being attacked. You will be screwed, blued and tattoed. Its a hell of a lot more than 3 steps forward = 5 steps back if that happens.

It's your dog and all, but why would you even chance it? #-o


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I agree that any dog will be affected in some way if they're attacked by another when they are still a pup, but I don't really believe in the fear stage thing. I've raised a few pups and their basic personality didn't change much from pups to adults.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Geoff, that was exactly my question-glad you asked...Patrick, how do you know the dogs at the park are "balanced"...and if not, it is going to be to late...and possibly devastating to your pup. I would rather socialize my pups in a more secured area- and not necessarily requiring her to be around other dogs now- but exposing her to as much other enviornment things that I feel she can take. hope all works out well,Mo


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

I know you plan on doing PP with her, do you train where there are other dogs at all? If you are, that would be a great place to get her around other dogs safely. Get in groups, lots of space so she doesn't have to be that close to them, play with her, get her used to being around them, work at her comfort level. Just being in the vicinity would help. Even a puppy class where dogs are controlled but she is around them, but focusing and having fun with you would be a good exposure. Getting her exposed to places where there is alot of activity, barking, that sort of thing could help. I think Bob, Jerry, and Mike gave good advice. Think of pups like your kids, you want to put them in situations where they can become confident and secure, make good experiences for them-situations you can control. It just takes one bad experience at this stage to really set you back.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I think pretty much everything goes through weird stages as it grows and develops. Wether you want to give it a formal name or call it general goofy puppy crap, it's all the same. Anyway, every dog I've ever raised goes through some version of it from almost unnoticable to stupidly neurotic about it. Still, they have all turned into confident adults, so I think except for some very extreme cases, and as long as it's handled right, they just simply grow out of it.


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks all. I appreciate your feedback. 

I wanted to find a place where I could quickly and easily expose my pup to other dogs. Upon arriving there I observed for a minute and all seemed well and so in we went! I can't sit here and tell you that those dogs were without any issues. But I can tell you that they all behaved just fine and I didn't see any issues in the hour or so that we were there. The same is true when we went again the next day. But it is true that I did take the risk that some seemingly "ok" dog could flip a switch and bite the hell out of my pup. I guess I took the gamble that such an outcome wouldn't occur. I'm not sure where else to go to take my dog to be exposed to "balanced" dogs. Like I said, I know some PSD handlers but some of their dogs are definitely dog-aggressive. In any event, I think we'll go back and keep our eyes open each time. Now, if a dog gets aggressive or even attacks my pup and that attack "ruins" her for life then I'm going to guess that she was "ruined" at the time of conception. Shit happens in life and if she would be permanently traumatized by that then I've got the wrong dog to begin with. Hopefully she's going to learn that the vast majority of dogs aren't a threat to her and only recognize dogs that are indeed legitimate threats by their actions, etc. 

My biggest concern was whether or not this fear was a red-flag warning of a lack of character/nerve on her part or if the two are totally unrelated. 

From what I've read here and observed since my initial post I'm inclined to think that she did feel a little overwhelmed being "thrown into" the presence of strange dogs. She did act fearful but she is quickly recovering and I think she's going to be just fine there. IF she wasn't recovering then I would be more concerned. 

Live and learn. She's my second working dog. Maybe one day I'll get it all figured out.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Patrick, When you get it all figured out, write a book. It will sell.

I think she will be fine.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Patrick,

Why don't you take her out for normal walks where she will be faced with the occasional dog, which you can decide whether you let her be "sniffed at" "dominated" or otherwise. I don't know how you are reacting, but if you go especially to dog parks in such anticipation of how the pup will react, it could pick up on this and react wrongly. Just a thought.

Why don't you ignore the fact that she might be a bit apprehensive. Can you read the "intention" of the dogs that come up to her? She can, in any event and this might be the reason she's reacting as she does.

I can see why you feel the need to test her but you might be aggravating the situation yourself.

I've had a pup that used to sit down and wait until other dogs came past and I thought to myself "oh shucks" but this pup turned into a very strong dog.

My Landseer was bowled over by a male adult dog but it didn't affect his outlook on life. I think we tend to place too much emphasis on what we see happen and think this could have a bearing on the rest of it's life but it's generally not so - just canine communication of which we just are not as clever in interpreting as they are.

I've heard people say "my dog doesn't like GSDs". As far as I know the dog doesn't see the actual breed, so go figure:-k 

Good luck with the pup, take it lightly and I'm sure it will turn out all right.


----------



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Patrick,
> 
> My Landseer was bowled over by a male adult dog but it didn't affect his outlook on life. I think we tend to place too much emphasis on what we see happen and think this could have a bearing on the rest of it's life but it's generally not so - just canine communication of which we just are not as clever in interpreting as they are.
> 
> ...


There is a vast difference between a Newf and a working line GSD. The way I would socialize a labrador and a Malinois are completely different. The best was to explain it is that if you take labrador pup to the dog park 100 times and he has 90 good experiences and 10 bad, he will remember the 90 good ones. If you take a Malinois to the dog park with the same results, he will remember the 10 bad.

My Border Terrier bitch was stepped on, snarled at, knocked over, bit and even once carried away by a four month old Malinois puppy (I had to wade across a stream and beat the pup with a stick to get her to release my BT) but she is not even a little bit dog aggressive. Different breed, different thresholds. That said, she is snarky to male Border Terriers and has been since she was six months old. She loves Malinois and will hurl herself to her death to see one and nearly loses her mind for Malinois puppies. I have no doubt dogs recognise other "breeds". Just follow me around a dog show with Feist (my male Malinois) and watch him duck behind my back to heel on the left everytime he sees a labrador or golden retreiver. Now I am not saying they recongnize "breeds" as such but they can definitely discriminate size, shape, dark or light color, ear set, tail set and other behavioral cues and these are likely to be more consistent in members of the same breed.

Since there is no "play well with others at the dog park" exercise in any of the dog sports (not even the Canine Good Citizen Test) and given the high liklihood of your pup having other than pleasant experiences there, I would avoid going there, period (unless you want to sit around waiting for a good dog fight or owner fight to video for YouTube or something).

Instead, take you pup just outside the dog park fence and play tug or fetch with her and work her obedience for food. Teach her to ignore other dogs. Use the other dogs at the club who are advanced in training to train around. Put your older dog on a down stay and play and train around him. We want her to learn to ignore other dogs when you are working. We also want to make her more comfortable working near other dogs. By playing and feeding her in their proximity we are managing her perception of other dogs as in other dogs mean good things are coming.

If you want to go the dogpark, get a lab. I disagree that dog behavior at the dogpark is normal. To me, that would be like calling human behavior at the single's bar normal. If you walk up to a chick sitting in a little red dress at the bar, put your arm around her shoulder and ask her to go home with you for the night, you might just get lucky. You do the same to a woman dressed in her everyday clothes walking down the street you are likely to get slapped or have the cops called on you. In what doggy world other than the dogpark is it okay to run up full speed and leap on a dog you do not know? Get the picture? Or do what I used to do before I went to the bar and give you pup a shot or two of Cuervo before you take her to the dogpark 

Lisa Maze


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: I agree that any dog will be affected in some way if they're attacked by another when they are still a pup, but I don't really believe in the fear stage thing. I've raised a few pups and their basic personality didn't change much from pups to adults.

Maybe this is an entirely new thread subject, but I have always been careful around 7 months of what I do with my pups, as I do believe entirely in a fear period. I have traced odd behaviors back to this time frame in my dogs, and heard the same from others. Many people do not put their dog in any true social situations to begin with, and just basically go from the house to training and back, so it is doubtful that they would see anything to begin with. Many dogs with higher thresholds or dogs that internalize stress will not show this period, but screw something up at that age, and you will see it at some point.


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

I've also experienced fear stages in dogs who normally grow up to be quite sharp. I have been told that a dog that experiences a fear stage...as LONG as he recovers from everything and was a stable dog before the stage...could very well grow up to be the kind of dog with an 'edge' in protection work.

It is really much, much better to do nothing when a dog is in its fear stage than try to rush through it and possibly screw something up...your dog should tell you if it's ready.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Hi,

I'm a newbie here so hope you don't mind my forward tuppence! Your pup sounds to me she needs more exposure with other dogs and obviously it would help if you could find her some doggie pals. My lad is twenty odd months now, and has been jumped on a few times, more recently attacked by a golden retriever at the loch last weekend - anyway, my point being he is neither up nor down by it! If your pup seems a little overwhelmed by visiting the pet mart, I would lay off for a bit and try and build her confidence in other ways and not put her under more pressure at this time, I've heard also that young bitches can have a sort of second fear wind at this time - don't know how accurate that is but there may well be truth in it! She's still a baby needing a little nurturing and encouragement to interact with other dogs and the world around her, give her a chance, and a little support and guidance she may well come through it. All the best and good luck!

Maggie


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Maybe this is an entirely new thread subject, but I have always been careful around 7 months of what I do with my pups, as I do believe entirely in a fear period..


Does this mean more that the dog goes through a period then when s/he's more fearful or apprehensive, or does it mean that any fearful events at that age will have more long-lasting effect?

I know you say that events at that stage will come back to haunt you, but does the dog also experience increased fear about things that s/he might not at other ages?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Geoff Empey said:


> Patrick how do you know that these dogs are balanced?


You just can't. You also can't know what the owners are like.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Perhaps it should be another thread, but I concur at the ~7 month mark, both my dogs I've had from puppies went through a shy/sharp stage. One of our former Sch club members (and Dog Scout troop leaders) had a working lines GSD like that around that time and had a run in with a male friend who I guess came into the house (unawares to the dog). I guess he got startled somehow and he's never totally forgiven the friend and has moved his suspicion onto other men who look similar. Fawkes went through it around 6.5 months. We were at Lowe's and I was selecting some gardening stuff and I hear a low growl out of him. A woman was approaching in a cart (something he'd seen countless times) and started to lunge and snap. I corrected him for it with a buckle collar correction and made him go into a down stay. He did similar stuff every few weeks for about 2-3 months. 

Once he got around 11 months old, he seemed to come out of it. Got his CGC this week no problem at 13 months and has no issues being pet by men or women now, but I did have a lot of people give him treats. I don't mind this as he's got a good possibility as a therapy dog prospect as ever since he was little, he was always very calm and sweet around older folks and people in wheel chairs. He's also got no problems with dogs either (though he's still not sexually mature) and mostly prefers to play with with pack members only.


----------



## Katie McLellan (Jul 22, 2008)

How do you determine if your puppy is displaying fear or outright aggression towards other dogs? I am concerned that my 13 week old mal is more aggressive than fearful. When we are out for a walk there are few dogs that she is just fine with, but most she growls, snarls and lunges for like a rabid animal. I have been turning and walking away when this happens, but she continues to pull in the opposite directions snarling the entire way. I have tried distracting her with her favorite treats, but a) it doens't work and b) if it did I worry it would be interpreted as a reward for the behavior.

I, too, am worried that this behavior is not something she will grow out of. Should I keep her away from other dogs until she is older so that this behavior doesn't become ingrained, or expose her to more dogs in neutral situations working with obedience and toys to distract her?

Sorry I don't have any advice for the question asker, but I didn't want to start a new thread when the subjects are so similar.


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

Aggression is an effect of certain causes, usually fear in varying levels. The thing I've found, if the aggression is caused by fear, you can correct it but the correction might only reduce the signs and inside the dog still feels insecure. The solution is to get to the root of the problem. Biggest thing is leadership, show your dog every day that you can be trusted and he's got nothing to fear, do not insist he confront situations he's not confident with, and if you are in such a situation, give him a good example and don't let it bother you. Warn him in advance if you see another dog, in a tone that says, "Don't bother, I can handle this." 

Walking the other way is good, but make it clear to her that lunging behind you when already you have made a decision is NOT acceptable and she is clearly overstepping her boundaries. Correct her for this, make sure she understands (I mentioned this in the other thread, but mother dog is not gentle with insolent puppies). 

The general idea is to be able to convey to the dog that it's fine if he's not okay with other dogs, but you won't tolerate him taking the matter on his own. You, being the leader, will decide what to do.


----------



## Katie McLellan (Jul 22, 2008)

"Walking the other way is good, but make it clear to her that lunging behind you when already you have made a decision is NOT acceptable and she is clearly overstepping her boundaries. Correct her for this, make sure she understands (I mentioned this in the other thread, but mother dog is not gentle with insolent puppies)." 

I appreciate your advice, but would appreciate some guidance on communicating that something is not acceptable to Grimm. Leash pops and "No"'s are not making a difference to her. I am not gentle with her, and worry that I am actually being to rough in jerking the leash at this point. It doesn't reduce the behavior and results in my frustration being added to the equation. What is a fair and effective way to communicate that something is unacceptable?

Thanks again for all of the comments.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Katie McLellan said:


> How do you determine if your puppy is displaying fear or outright aggression towards other dogs? I am concerned that my 13 week old mal is more aggressive than fearful. When we are out for a walk there are few dogs that she is just fine with, but most she growls, snarls and lunges for like a rabid animal.


More details. A dog on the other side of the street, say, would trigger snarling, growling, lunging? 

You said that you jerk the leash and say no, with no response. At what point do you do this? 

Then what happens?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Does this mean more that the dog goes through a period then when s/he's more fearful or apprehensive, or does it mean that any fearful events at that age will have more long-lasting effect?
> 
> I know you say that events at that stage will come back to haunt you, but does the dog also experience increased fear about things that s/he might not at other ages?


Connie, 

I am in no way answering for Jeff.....but I agree with him. Some believe they go through "fear" periods at about 14 wks to 16 or 17 weeks, then this period we are talking about and then again at around 14 months (although I think 14 months is adolescence coming through). 

#1 Question, would roughly be.....both ways could very well happen. 

#2 Question, would roughly be.....yes. The pup could have been jumping on a low block for a while and then all of the sudden act like they have never seen it before. Slow and patient and absolutely no "pushing" during these periods are crucial and I usually work on what the dog will do and keep new experiences to a minimum if any at all. 

The pup/dog will "let you know" when they are ready to start accepting new things again. 

I hope I said all that right..... #-o


----------



## Mallory Blair (Jul 28, 2008)

Katie and I are neighbors and we go on dog walks a lot with each other. I have a 16 wk. old great dane puppy. . . a big, dorky, floppy eared, dog. 

When I come over to take the dogs for a walk Katie's Mal is instantly on alert. In a closed area Grimm seems to be more aggressive. After being outside and walking around, Grimm is much better with my dog. However if we were just standing there in her kitchen, Grimm will charge Gatsby (my dane). Her tail is perked and wagging slowly, and she has a very strong stare. If she charges, my dane will instantly become submissive. His ears are back, he is cowering to make himself appear smaller etc. . . however Grimm wouldn't back down unless Katie interviened. When she corrects, she does it isntantly. She body-blocks as well as making a distracting noise to get Grimms attention on her. She keeps her infront of her, but it usually doesn't last long and Grimm would be trying to find ways to get around it. Then she will walk Grimm in the opposite direction of Gatsby, but Grimm usually is always trying to watch Gatsby while Katie is walking her away. 

There are other times though, where we would stand in the kitchen and Grimm is perfect. There was once instance where the two were just standing next to each other and were fine. Her tail would be in a normal position, wagging quickly, her eyes weren't fixed on anything and she was clearly comfortable. (We were sure to give her lots of praise when this happens)

Sometimes Gatsby will just be sitting and minding his own business and as soon as Grimm catches a glance, she charges. Now I don't speak dog, nor do I pretend to, but he doesn't seem to be provoking her. I will be the first to say that Gatsby will "test the patience" of the other dogs around and they put him in his place, and thats fine. 

Usually when walking the dogs, they chase each other and do some play fighting which is clearly different then the above situation. 

Grimm is around a smooth collie most of the day as well as a terrier mix. Gatsby is a gangly tall dog with some very big floppy ears. I am wondering if there is a bit of communication issues going on, or perhaps Grimm is going through a fear stage in her life. 

I picked up some tips from a Belgian Shepherd breeder and my trainer to help Katie with her puppy. I am hoping they will help keep Grimms focus on katie regardless of what else is going on in the room. 

I hope I am not steping on your toes Kate. I thought it would be good to give a specific instance of these occurances. 

Thanks for your info everyone.


----------



## Katie McLellan (Jul 22, 2008)

No problem Mal, I appreciate your description. It's difficult to describe accurately when I'm so frustrated with the situation.


----------



## Edmond Kan (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi. Talking from experience and raising my own pups and currently a 9 week Malinois.

When I first took my Mal out for a walk, on first SEEING another dog (about 10 metres away), she went absolutely mad, barking instantly charging (onleash) etc. This was a super-quick reaction - from my Mal. The other dog was calm, old, and just following it's owner on leash.

As a trainer, my initial reaction was to stop this behaviour immediately. So i did.
She was 8 weeks. 
So, I corrected her, (picking her head up and saying 'NO') - so she knew clearly that she did something wrong.

Then after, whenever we DID see another dog, she has not yet barked like that time at another dog.

Now she is more 'unsure' about them. I guess since they can't fight, they have to flight. And vice versa, in my case, she went for a little sniff (1 second) and decided to either walk behind me or walk away.

My reaction to this: walk away from the other dog and/or protect my Mal from the other dog. Protect=blocking them from getting near.

After that, I've been taking her out regularly, she 'sees' 2-3 dogs a week but never gets too close or greets them or gets 'personal' with them. I don't trust other dog owners.
She has not barked since, (or seemed aggressive) at another dog.

I HAVE taken her to my sister-in-laws house, to meet her dog, and after about 2 mins, my Mal was trying to 'play' with this other dog.

Recently, I took her to a nearby Schutzhund club, her second time, to socialise her with people.

The first time, I had her in a bag on my shoulder, so she could see dogs. 
The second time, I had her on leash on the floor next to my seat.
She would watch GSDS/Rotties, walk by her while she just lay there.

Now, when I walk past dogs in the street, she looks a little, and carries on.

In fact, a few days ago, she starts getting curious and wants to approach other dogs in a more friendly, slow manner.


----------



## Raluca Alb (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi! (newbie here, this is my first post and please forgive my bad English)

I have a male malinois pup, 10 months old (nearly 11). He was 5 weeks old when I got him and began socializing him with other dogs around 3 months of age. His first experience was a bad one because of a young bitch who came running, bit his neck, ran again. I removed him from that situation and tried again after a week or so. He met friendly dogs and although he still acted shy for some time he began to gain confidence. 

Until 10 months of age he would try to reach and play with every dog he met, friendly or not, but bark like mad at the ones behind fences (I tried to correct both reactions). He would try to mount every dog that alowed him, and cower from the ones that didn`t. When he got rebuffed by some (happened several times) he acted so afraid that he didn`t dare pass by that dog to reach my side. Every time I encouraged him when he dared to at least sniff the agressor (to have a reason to praise him, then play a little with him, to end the situation in a positive note).

In time he became much more interested in playing with me than chasing other dogs.

Three days ago he was playing with another pup when the other one tried to mount him...and mine went beserk, growling and pinning him down. And boy was that unexpected. And the following day he provoked a full blown fight with a male adult malinois. Guess the puppyhood is over.

My advice would be to let the dog grow up, socialize her a little more to be more confident with other dogs, and hope for the best. 

As for me and my dog, I definetly have to be more cautious about the dogs I`m alowing him to meet#-o


----------

